# Joel Skousen Strategic Relocation



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

2 1/2 hours. So a full length movie. Some good info mixed into this podcast.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Is there a summary statement ?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

were doom and there isnt crap we can do about it ? You can always drag the cursor and watch you like as well.


----------

